# trout streams near Ortonville?



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

does anyone know of any trout streams close to Ortonville, 48462. i would like to find a place to catch some, not looking for specific spots or holes just wondering where i could get into some fish(C&R). i only like to catch fish, not eat em.


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Duck creek holds a few trout 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

hmmm ill try to find some access spots, i do live right next to duck creek lane lol. does kearsley have any that you know of?


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Your best bet would be to check the MDNR fish stocking database fir the streams in your area... it is a great tool

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

No idea. I just know theyre in duck creek lol


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## NPuffer (Aug 14, 2012)

kearsley certainly should but i've never fished it, Like jay said MDNR......very good tool.


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

i went and walked kearsley for a lil bit at the oakwood park caught some bluegill and had a couple what looked like browns hit my spinners but man do those things hit fast and go back to hiding


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

Sounds like Browns to me. I remember swinging a muddler minnow underneath a sweeper just below the Avon Rd. bridge at Yates Cider Mill, and a big brown came darting out. I was stripping a little to fast for him to catch the streamer, and so he did a quick 180 and zoomed right back underneath the branch pile. Gets the heart pumping, eh.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

man vs fish, ive lived in oville my whole life, spent most of that time fishing. some trout can be found but ive left them alone most of the year due to the hot and dry summer we have had. feel free to send me a message with any questions you might have.


----------

